# Chat with the Honor CEO!



## Digit-Brand (May 18, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000* & *up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*







This is a chance for Digit Forum members to post interesting questions to the Honor CEO about the new Honor 10 that was recently launched in London on May 15th.

This is an activity that will run for four weeks (starting today), and the top 10 questions will be selected by the Honor CEO to answer on the Digit forum.

As a bonus, the top 10 questions that are picked will receive exciting prizes from Honor.

The idea is for Honor to get feedback from the geekiest bunch of Indians (that's you), about the new Honor 10 phone and it's features, so they can use that feedback constructively, and for you, we're trying to give you a platform to directly speak to a large company's CEO. Win-win.

The goodies that you receive if your question is picked won't hurt either 

General rules? Pretty much standard for such discussions.

Please be polite, think your question through and express it as simply as possible. You can choose to ask questions, share a story or a comment about Honor products, and ask him anything about the exciting Honor 10 that's just launched. Even general trends in the industry, and what Honor's opinion or outlook about them, etc., are fair game.

For more info on how to get your hands on the prizes, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 18, 2018)

1. Xiaomi and Oneplus _honor _warranties for rooted devices. You should allow the same.
2. Please release android one versions of your phones. This can also be done as a system update which completely wipes the system partition and flashes android one image (fastboot image file would be better).
3. Notch is just a bad design approach by Apple. Why does Honor 10 have it?


----------



## billubakra (May 18, 2018)

1. No notch please.
2. Please improve the skin, it has some bugs and lags every now and then.
The camera in the P20 pro is wonderful but it needs the fixes as mentioned above.


----------



## Desmond (May 18, 2018)

I don't think we can do anything about the notch since the design is probably already finalized. But I agree with the other questions.

No warranty for rooted devices is a big turn-off for power users.


----------



## dilipcybex (May 19, 2018)

Will you make use of Project Treble and give updates for long periods ?


----------



## Vyom (May 19, 2018)

As hated as notch is, if it's implemented like LG G7 did, it's not that bad. The way they implemented is that you can turn off the notch portion, giving the users the impression that there is no notch. Of course it works best if the screen is deep black, not necessarily Amoled.

Anyway, as for the question, yes warranty for users who want to root it would be my first and foremost request/query.

Also updates. That's something even big companies struggle to provide for. Why? And will they honor their promises about updates?


----------



## ankushv (May 19, 2018)

Video call over lte ,from stock dialler when will it be implemented ?


Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (May 21, 2018)

Perhaps an offtopic question, but wouldn't the CEO of Honor be the same as the CEO of Huawei?


----------



## Raaabo (May 21, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Perhaps an offtopic question, but wouldn't the CEO of Honor be the same as the CEO of Huawei?


I don't think so.


----------



## Anorion (May 22, 2018)

Hey, please phrase these as questions. Thanks.


----------



## Hkm282 (May 23, 2018)

Hey,
First of all thank you Digit team and Honor for creating this good opportunity for sharing our feedbacks and queries.
When i have gone through the specifications, i came across some queries:
1. Why doesn't honor 10 provide hybrid Sim slot? ( I understand 128 GB ROM is sufficient, but imagine if you are taking so many videos, pictures and some time storing multiple movies in the phone and u feel like 128GB is nothing) It wouldn't hurt if hybrid slot has been given for some users who need memory more than Sim.
2. My second question also related to 1st, How much memory will be consumed by 24MP camera's for RAW images with good lighting & bad lighting conditions?
3. I believe honor has provided ultrasonic under glass fingerprint recognition, but what about providing water resistance to phone as a whole?
4. Is there option for clone effect in camera shooting effect? It is one of good feature i love in a phone camera.
5. Can honor team develop a flagship phone with less overall size which can be handy to carry (Say at 5"size by utilizing entire screen of phone as display area)?

Just wanted to share my observations/Suggestions for a flagship ph one and i believe it hasn't hurt anybody for getting something extra in a flagship phone

Once again thank you both teams for providing my thoughts.


----------



## Desmond (May 24, 2018)

Paul O'Brien on Twitter

*pbs.twimg.com/media/Dd9ed1VUQAAvm4z.jpg 

Is this true for Honor devices as well?

Edit: Image


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 24, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Paul O'Brien on Twitter
> 
> *pbs.twimg.com/media/Dd9ed1VUQAAvm4z.jpg
> 
> ...


XDA has the same news sourced from emui forums. Huawei is trying to be Apple. Look at P20 Pro's price and now this stupid decision to stop unlocking BL.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 26, 2018)

So, when would the CEO join the chat and answer the questions? Thread was started on Friday 18th May and including that, 2 Fridays have gone by. Is Honor actually serious about feedback from The Digit Forum?


----------



## ankushv (May 26, 2018)

Will you be providing automatic call recording option ?
Also I'm asking again , what about 4g video calling through stock dialler ?
Will face unlock work in the dark on your budget ( with no infra red scanner equipped ) phones ?
Why do all your mid rangers use the two year old Kirin 659 chips . 
Is there a new chipset for mid rangers with dual volte (a la` SD 636) expected ? 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sathishsarod (May 29, 2018)

Given any phone in the world is not perfect.What would be your view of a Perfect Smart Phone? Could we expect from Honor to release a perfect smart phone of the future?


----------



## Honor (May 29, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 1. Xiaomi and Oneplus _honor _warranties for rooted devices. You should allow the same.
> 2. Please release android one versions of your phones. This can also be done as a system update which completely wipes the system partition and flashes android one image (fastboot image file would be better).
> 3. Notch is just a bad design approach by Apple. Why does Honor 10 have it?





SaiyanGoku said:


> 1. Xiaomi and Oneplus _honor _warranties for rooted devices. You should allow the same.
> 2. Please release android one versions of your phones. This can also be done as a system update which completely wipes the system partition and flashes android one image (fastboot image file would be better).
> 3. Notch is just a bad design approach by Apple. Why does Honor 10 have it?



Dear Saiyangoku

Actually, the notch is not a bad design, from our perspective. To get a bigger screen-to-body ratio which provides a better display experience, we have to use the notch otherwise the placement of the rear camera will be a problem. This is also the reason that most of the smartphone manufacturers adopts the notch design.

Thanks for the participation.


----------



## Honor (May 29, 2018)

billubakra said:


> 1. No notch please.
> 2. Please improve the skin, it has some bugs and lags every now and then.
> The camera in the P20 pro is wonderful but it needs the fixes as mentioned above.



Dear billubakra

Thanks for your recommendation.
We will pass on your suggestion to R&D center.


----------



## Honor (May 29, 2018)

dilipcybex said:


> Will you make use of Project Treble and give updates for long periods ?



Dear Dilipcybex,

Yes. The EMUI8 supports Project Treble 
Thanks for the participation.


----------



## Honor (May 29, 2018)

Vyom said:


> As hated as notch is, if it's implemented like LG G7 did, it's not that bad. The way they implemented is that you can turn off the notch portion, giving the users the impression that there is no notch. Of course it works best if the screen is deep black, not necessarily Amoled.
> 
> Anyway, as for the question, yes warranty for users who want to root it would be my first and foremost request/query.
> 
> Also updates. That's something even big companies struggle to provide for. Why? And will they honor their promises about updates?



Dear Vyom,

Of course. We will provide updates for Honor products timely. However, because we are trying to provide a stable and smooth user experience, we will have enormous tests before officially providing the updates in terms of respective products.
Thanks for the participation.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 29, 2018)

Honor said:


> Dear Saiyangoku
> 
> Actually, the notch is not a bad design, from our perspective. To get a bigger screen-to-body ratio which provides a better display experience, *we have to use the notch otherwise the placement of the rear camera will be a problem. *This is also the reason that most of the smartphone manufacturers adopts the notch design.
> 
> Thanks for the participation.


Notch is on the top front of the screen, not in the rear. The reason most OEMS are blatantly copying it is to mimic iphone X's design. Ask any sane person about it and they'd rather have a flat top instead of notch.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 30, 2018)

Honor said:


> Dear Vyom,
> 
> Of course. We will provide updates for Honor products timely. *However, because we are trying to provide a stable and smooth user experience*, we will have enormous tests before officially providing the updates in terms of respective products.
> Thanks for the participation.



Project Treble on the Honor 9 Lite - How AOSP Fixed a Budget Device



> AOSP improves the Honor 9 Lite in a number of different ways. The Honor 9 Lite, as time went on, was unbearable in terms of performance, as I touched on in my review. With AOSP, it tells a very different story. The device is fluid, it’s quick, and it’s extremely responsive. It blows EMUI out of the water in just about every metric. If what you’re after is features, then you can even install a Resurrection Remix or LineageOS ROM instead of AOSP. If you don’t care about camera quality that much, then I fully recommend ditching EMUI. Even then, the camera issues may eventually be fixed with time. But it does leave one question: What on Earth happened to EMUI?
> 
> I can’t tell why AOSP on this device is just so much better than EMUI. It’s fluid, it’s fast, and it’s everything that EMUI is not. It could be the lack of bloat slowing down the device. An interesting fact is that I could not work on articles on my phone on EMUI as Chrome would simply crash, but other than the occasional lag spikes on AOSP I was able to edit and work on articles to my heart’s content. It just felt so much nicer to use. That’s not something you can pick up on synthetic benchmarks either: it’s something you’d have to try yourself. If you have an Honor 9 Lite with EMUI and you don’t mind losing out on camera quality then I highly recommend switching over to an AOSP-based ROM



In the end, reality of the situation is that Honor/Huawei phones are running on android and should not be locked down like Apple devices. Don't try to copy this (or pricing) from Apple. People would find alternatives if they have bad experiences from your phones because of EMUI and you would loose customers.


----------



## Honor (May 30, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Project Treble on the Honor 9 Lite - How AOSP Fixed a Budget Device
> 
> 
> 
> In the end, reality of the situation is that Honor/Huawei phones are running on android and should not be locked down like Apple devices. Don't try to copy this (or pricing) from Apple. People would find alternatives if they have bad experiences from your phones because of EMUI and you would loose customers.



Dear SaiyanGoku，

Thanks for your recommendation.
We will pass on your suggestion to R&D center.

Best regards


----------



## Desmond (May 30, 2018)

I think the biggest improvement that can be done is allow easier methods for unlocking the bootloader so that power users can tweak the device up to their liking or use custom ROMs that they feel most comfortable with. Android being open source means people are more than willing to help you improve the device performance and experience for no cost at all. Are analytics really that important compared to goodwill of thousands of customers?


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2018)

One of the reasons Moto G/X (atleast 1st gen) was successful was the ability to unlock it's boot loader officially (even if it voided warranty).
If Honor can provide the ability to unlock the bootloader the easier way, that reason alone will be enough to make me regret my decision to buy an LG G6. (Cause LG doesn't make it any easier, which is a shame, since I have used LG's Optimus One phone in the past, and it was also easily unlockable).


----------



## billubakra (May 30, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Notch is on the top front of the screen, not in the rear. The reason most OEMS are blatantly copying it is to mimic iphone X's design. Ask any sane person about it and they'd rather have a flat top instead of notch.


What's the point of that crappy notch? Essential gave no reason for it, SHITpple is saying it is for sensors and stuff of face id. Why can't the OEM's place the front camera on the top somewhere. Little bezels are fine than that notch.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 30, 2018)

billubakra said:


> What's the point of that crappy notch? Essential gave no reason for it, SHITpple is saying it is for sensors and stuff of face id. Why can't the OEM's place the front camera on the top somewhere. Little bezels are fine than that notch.


Every other OEM is in a rat race to copy stuff from Apple without thinking which parts are crap (like notch, lack of ports & slots)  and which parts actually enhance the usability and user experience (like faster processor, storage, ram).


----------



## billubakra (May 30, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Every other OEM is in a rat race to copy stuff from Apple without thinking which parts are crap (like notch, lack of ports & slots)  and which parts actually enhance the usability and user experience (like faster processor, storage, ram).


I hope Samsung doesn't go that way.


----------



## Syed Munnowar Ali (May 31, 2018)

Why do the same which all other mobile manufacturers do, please do come with the unique designs, I am not saying the Honor designs are bad but they aren't innovative? like

1- Notch
2- dual/triple camera
3- Design and hardware
4- Sensors

Why can't Honor be unique in design? like

1- Notch and cameras: You can remove the notch and put all the cameras behind and under the display which should pop out when we open the camera, and switch the camera when we switch the back and forth. This way there is no need of having rear and front cams.
2- Design and hardware: There aren't any significant improvement in the hardware used in Honor phones.
3- Sensors: Please add new sensors to the phone especially IR(Infrared blaster) which will be very useful for IoT.

etc..


----------



## Prasad Kharkande (Jun 2, 2018)

Hii,
 Following are some of the observation , suggestion and queries related to Honor Phones 
1. Is it possible to have variable aperture in a mid range segment honor phones making mobile photography easier in various lighting conditions ??

2. Why is so that most of the phones do not have IR blaster? 

3.  Honor have launched some phone with 18:9 aspect ratio of the screen with a notch. But when tend play games the notch part of the screen tends to get hidden in a black bar which make it to look like a normal phone having 18:9 aspect without a notch. So my question is does it really makes  sense to have a notch (I want would like to know the company's point of view what was the idea behind putting a notch on their phone other than looks)?

Needs improvement in User interface .

The Aurora Glass Design, Ultrasonic Fingerprint sensor , AI technology used are the features which i liked the most. The Display would look more better if it was without a notch


----------



## billubakra (Jun 2, 2018)

Everyone hates notch. Idk what are these companies upto. Even the pixel 3 will come with a notch.


----------



## Kaushik Halder (Jun 2, 2018)

I am a fan of Honor from many years....but Honor doesn't releases something new at first.
What the ptoblem...notch display,AI powered cpu this inovative things should pick up by Honor at 1st.
Well I have a new design of a phone and I think no one have thoughts about it.


----------



## Kaushik Halder (Jun 2, 2018)

Prasad Kharkande said:


> Hii,
> Following are some of the observation , suggestion and queries related to Honor Phones
> 1. Is it possible to have variable aperture in a mid range segment honor phones making mobile photography easier in various lighting conditions ??
> 
> ...


Yes the display will looks more beautiful without the notch in Honor 10


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 4, 2018)

Despite having "Super Charging" support, Honor 10 in India comes without it. Why is it so?


----------



## devgiya (Jun 10, 2018)

Build a phone , which doesn't heat much while using overtime, like others. 
I don't wanna give rest to the phone.


----------



## braingamer (Jun 10, 2018)

devgiya said:


> Build a phone , which doesn't heat much while using overtime, like others.
> I don't wanna give rest to the phone.


exactly!


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 11, 2018)

Will Honor drop EMUI and adopt Android One system in future phones?


----------



## Afham (Jun 12, 2018)

Im using redmi a1 but it lags while playing games like pubg ...nd i have used honor phone before so this time with honor 10 having better gpu unit gaming should be fun and smooth..


----------



## Sundram choudhary (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi, i have been looking for a smartphone which have specifications that is supporting the other but that is not there. I thought that P20 was the one, but this doesn't seem. But it is quite close enough. The mobile companies should be knowing that the best processor consumes more battery and more ram or multitasking also consumes more battery. So, why give specifications that is super awesome with battery life not even half a day. Storage os 128gb but more storage takes more processing and hence more battery. I mean to say is keep the specifications in proportionate to each other which makes the best out of mobile and will have good impact on market.


----------



## Pabitra Mahato (Jun 12, 2018)

I am a Oneplus user. I am a fan of oneplus because of the following reasons :

1. Best display (AMOLED)
2. Best Performance. (Huge RAM and Snapdragon Processor gibes you lag free experience.) 
3. Camera  (Low light performance)
4. Dash charge

Now if I would like to switch from oneplus to Huawei there has to be reasons that are comparable. I think Huawei needs a huge improvements in these categories to be able to compete in the market. Also there is the price factor. The price of the devices should be affordable and the quality should not be compromised. Only then consumers like me will be interested in Huawei. I was excited about P20 pro. However the price range is so high that I just dropped the idea.

Huawei, please look into these suggestions and make decisions. I think huawei has a great potential to compete other brands in the international market.
Thank you.


----------



## Deepankur19 (Jun 12, 2018)

My question to CEO:

What in world did not allow honor to launch and ship Honor 10 with supercharger in India.

Why are we being ill treated in this aspect....

In my honest opinion, this chould be changed with immediate effect.


----------



## Vive_k25 (Jun 12, 2018)

Its good that there is no hybrid slot but there must be  card slot as 128 is not enough nowadays.
Also,

Battery could be more in mAh.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 12, 2018)

Vive_k25 said:


> Its good that there is no hybrid slot but there must be  card slot as 128 is not enough nowadays


Buddy, if you need more than 128 GB storage ON A PHONE, buy External HDDs to off load large dormant media files.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 12, 2018)

Vive_k25 said:


> Its good that there is no hybrid slot but there must be  card slot as* 128 *is not enough nowadays.
> Also,
> 
> Battery could be more in mAh.


----------



## Kashmir (Jun 12, 2018)

Dear sir brilliant phone with few cones like Led screen would have been better. Notch design can be improved. Nd it clicks screen shots automatically few times. Screen could hv been bit wider thanx


----------



## Suresh Jogesh (Jun 13, 2018)

1. Do you have any plan to launch Android one device?
2. Why do you prefer micro-usb over type-c?
3. Why don't you make some varient's with matt finish or a design which provides more grip and and are less fingerprint magnet?


----------



## AMIT RAJ (Jun 13, 2018)

I think the quality of this phone is really amazing processor, camera and build quality is so good the brand honour is good for market as well as many companies are available in the market but I always like honour brand value hope you understand me & Thanks for conducting a amazing contest hope to win this thank you.


----------



## Honor (Jun 13, 2018)

AMIT RAJ said:


> I think the quality of this phone is really amazing processor, camera and build quality is so good the brand honour is good for market as well as many companies are available in the market but I always like honour brand value hope you understand me & Thanks for conducting a amazing contest hope to win this thank you.



Dear AMIT RAJ

Thanks for your reply.
Your recognition is our greatest pleasure.


----------



## Honor (Jun 13, 2018)

Vive_k25 said:


> Its good that there is no hybrid slot but there must be  card slot as 128 is not enough nowadays.
> Also,
> 
> Battery could be more in mAh.


Dear Vive_k25

Thanks for your recommendation.
We will pass on your suggestion to R&D center.


----------



## Honor (Jun 13, 2018)

Deepankur19 said:


> My question to CEO:
> 
> What in world did not allow honor to launch and ship Honor 10 with supercharger in India.
> 
> ...



Dear Deepankur19

Because of the intellectual property rights, we are not able to launch the highest version of Honor 10.
Our legal department is working on this part.
Thanks for your supporting.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 13, 2018)

Honor said:


> Dear Deepankur19
> 
> Because of the intellectual property rights, we are not able to launch the highest version of Honor 10.
> Our legal department is working on this part.
> Thanks for your supporting.



Honor UK's product page of Honor 10 ( link:  Honor 10, Honor 10) mentions SuperCharge but not the Indian page  ( link:  Honor 10 price_specification_image_honor brand)

UK Page:





India page:




Had it been just the case of IP rights, it should've affected every region and not just India. I see this as more of an unnecessary cost cutting measure.


----------



## Honor (Jun 13, 2018)

Kashmir said:


> Dear sir brilliant phone with few cones like Led screen would have been better. Notch design can be improved. Nd it clicks screen shots automatically few times. Screen could hv been bit wider thanx



Dear Kashmir

Thanks for your recommendation.
We will pass on your suggestion to R&D center.


----------



## Honor (Jun 13, 2018)

Suresh Jogesh said:


> 1. Do you have any plan to launch Android one device?
> 2. Why do you prefer micro-usb over type-c?
> 3. Why don't you make some varient's with matt finish or a design which provides more grip and and are less fingerprint magnet?



Dear Suresh Jogesh

Thanks for your recommendation and supporting. 
1.EMUI is our self-developed system that the irregularities we will speed up the process of improvement.
2.Type-C is a connection interface of the USB interface. It can be inserted both on the positive and negative sides and the transmission speed varies greatly.
3.We will pass on your suggestion to R&D center.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 13, 2018)

Honor said:


> Dear Suresh Jogesh
> 
> Thanks for your recommendation and supporting.
> 1.EMUI is our self-developed system that the irregularities we will speed up the process of improvement.


How would irregularities in EMUI speed up the process of improvement? Why introduce bugs and then "fix" them instead of switching over to stock android / android one for the entire lineup like HMD Global is going with Nokia phones?


----------



## billubakra (Jun 13, 2018)

@Honor
*1.EMUI is our self-developed system that the irregularities we will speed up the process of improvement.*

Switch to stock, remove the notch, keep upping the camera game and voila market share will increase. Samsung and Honor are the two oem's who make such beautiful looking phones, but that notch is just meh.


----------



## Ravi_Ranjan87 (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi All,Everyone has smart phone however they are looking for better camera quality in all term .
In Honor does we have OIS (Optical Image stabilization ) which provide less blurry image ??


----------



## Ashutosh Rajput (Jun 16, 2018)

WHEN WILL IT BE LAUNCHED IN INDIA??


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 17, 2018)

I also think phone manufactures are copying Apple notch because iphone 10 is selling very much and costly as well. Basically behti Ganga me hath dhona.


----------



## Pranjal Madan (Jun 17, 2018)

Pls use tongue I'd
Use in screen fingerprint
Don't  Copy Notch


----------



## billubakra (Jun 17, 2018)

Pranjal Madan said:


> Pls use tongue I'd
> Use in screen fingerprint
> Don't  Copy Notch


I think you meant touch id, right? Ha Ha


----------



## Kaushik Halder (Jun 17, 2018)

As I say before Honor can Invent something new features for smart phones.
Dear HONOR CEO
Can you give me a job on .....!!
I have some new designs and features in my head so it can be helpful.
Thank you.


----------



## ankushv (Jun 17, 2018)

Honor 9 lite was a beautiful phone let down by the older Kirin 65x chipset . 
Make a dual 4g phone with a full HD display and 4g video calling from dialler and auto call recording as close to 10k as possible . 
Your phone will sell as hot cakes . 
Name it Honor 9 lite 2018 . 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 17, 2018)

ankushv said:


> Honor 9 lite was a beautiful phone let down by the older Kirin 65x chipset .


Project Treble on the Honor 9 Lite - How AOSP Fixed a Budget Device
Phone wasn't half bad. It was EMUI which made it feel like a sub 5k phone.


----------



## ankushv (Jun 17, 2018)

Point noted . 
I feel the Honor 9 lite is an average phone but the Redmi note 5 pro before it's price increase and Asus Zen fone M1 seems to be a better bet . 
Emui 8 is definitely better than its previous iterations . 
The customisations available in emui 8 and miui 9 are useful to many people as compared to the stock UI of android . Eg auto call recording for most people . 
I also am aware that auto call recording works best with support built within the firmware than any app available from the playstore.  

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit Of Genius (Jun 17, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000* & *up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*
> 
> View attachment 17435
> 
> ...



The most talking point of Honor 10 is it's independent *NPU.* By now everybody knows it's role in camera performance but how does it helps *CPU* in handling different tasks? Would you please explain how does it boost performance in day to day life?


----------



## Spirit Of Genius (Jun 18, 2018)

This may sound crazy!

Well, I wasn't big fan of bigger displays but since 'revolution' in prices of data plans I changed my opinion. Still I like to have compact smartphones while it carrying it in pockets or whenever one hand operation is critical.

Everybody knows some brands working on smartphones with 'fold-able' displays. But how good is idea of smartphone with 'adjustable' display size where display size can be adjusted in certain range for example 5" to 7" in steps of say 1" ? I know very well implementing this is very challenging task. 

Would honor like to accept this challenge?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 18, 2018)

Spirit Of Genius said:


> But how good is idea of smartphone with 'adjustable' display size where display size can be adjusted in certain range for example 5" to 7" in steps of say 1" ?


Buy a projector and use it with a screen mirroring dongle. This adjustable display concept is way too complicated to implement unless screens can be made using some sort of super-elastic polymer.


----------



## Lebowski_123 (Jun 19, 2018)

I fail to understand why Honor refuses to include the Supercharger for markets like India. As a person who is always on the go, the fact that I have to wait for almost 3 hrs for my phone to fully charge is the only thing holding me back from buying this phone.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 19, 2018)

Lebowski_123 said:


> I fail to understand why Honor refuses to include the Supercharger for markets like India. As a person who is always on the go, the fact that I have to wait for almost 3 hrs for my phone to fully charge is the only thing holding me back from buying this phone.


Then you can get Oneplus 6 with dash charger


----------



## Abhisek Kurmi (Jun 20, 2018)

Respected Sir, 
Seriously have no major problems but 1 thing i would really like honor to improve is in the field of UI.
Why cant you make your UI like stock android simple and cathchy?


----------



## Vsp1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Fast charging? Everything done fastly decreases its life ? Does honor 10 will overcome this problem? Or its battery’s life is also short ? 
You are advertising it as “ perfect one handed grip” . Can a person with small hands use it properly with one hand ?


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jun 22, 2018)

How do you see the adaptation of latest trends in a smartphone, like under glass fingerprint scanner etc? Is really our industry going with creating best technological advancement or it's market strategy.


----------



## Deepankur19 (Jun 26, 2018)

Question this week:

When are we going to see honor expand its offline footprint or even experience center for people or fans in us to have the real look and feel witnessed.

This can be done via tie -ups with vodafone, airtel e.t.c network operator s using theri premise.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2018)

Deepankur19 said:


> This can be done via tie -ups with vodafone, airtel e.t.c network operator s using theri premise.


This is a bad option. They were ripping off customers for years now and I don't think Honor would want to be associated with that term.


----------



## Deepankur19 (Jun 26, 2018)

Sorry didn't get your context here...

I saw brand competitors following this strategy in efficacy to lend brand awareness


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2018)

Deepankur19 said:


> Sorry didn't get your context here...
> 
> I saw brand competitors following this strategy in efficacy to lend brand awareness


Tie-ups with one operator and giving "offers" to customer of that operator only while neglecting others is basically saying "screw you" to those other customers. People don't buy a phone just because a telecom operator advertises it.


----------



## Deepankur19 (Jun 26, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Tie-ups with one operator and giving "offers" to customer of that operator only while neglecting others is basically saying "screw you" to those other customers. People don't buy a phone just because a telecom operator advertises it.


There is a disconnect here i think, here i mean is to display or make available the device on offline outlets of all operators not bundling with a single one


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 26, 2018)

Deepankur19 said:


> There is a disconnect here i think, here i mean is to display or make available the device on offline outlets of all operators not bundling with a single one


That would mean higher prices to pay bcoz of commissions to multiple people.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 29, 2018)

Deepankur19 said:


> Question this week:
> 
> When are we going to see honor expand its offline footprint or even experience center for people or fans in us to have the real look and feel witnessed.
> 
> This can be done via tie -ups with vodafone, airtel e.t.c network operator s using theri premise.


I don't think that will happen anytime soon as Honor was established to compete with Xiaomi & all who sold phones online only & were successful. They just need to price their products in line with competitors from Xiaomi, Oneplus, etc. Currently, they are a bit overpriced.


----------



## Dr.Anam (Jun 30, 2018)

Both fingerprint and face unlock are reliable as the former us unique for every individual and the latter uses AI to detect. My concern here is, what is you're sleeping and someone slowly places your finger to unlock your phone? How would you trust that? You never know if someone does that to you.. I think that there should be an iris detection in the phone. The patterns of the iris in a human eye are also unique for everyone. That's what my opinion is.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 1, 2018)

Dr.Anam said:


> Both fingerprint and face unlock are reliable as the former us unique for every individual and the latter uses AI to detect. My concern here is, what is you're sleeping and someone slowly places your finger to unlock your phone? How would you trust that? You never know if someone does that to you.. I think that there should be an iris detection in the phone. The patterns of the iris in a human eye are also unique for everyone. That's what my opinion is.


If you don't trust the people near you, put a PIN code. 

Face unlock is the weakest in terms of security. Iris unlock is secure but is slow, so even Samsung is rumored to remove it from S10.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 2, 2018)

Can we expect an Gaming Phone from Honor With Extraordinary Gaming Performance ?
(A Competition to Gaming Beast Asus' ROG and Xiaomi's Black Shark)


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 2, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> Can we expect an Gaming Phone from Honor With Extraordinary Gaming Performance ?
> (A Competition to Gaming Beast Asus' ROG and Xiaomi's Black Shark)


Honor is trying to compete those with the newly announced GPU Turbo tech, apparently. I don't think it is clear if there is a demand for gaming smartphones as they are kind of using the same internals as any flagship phone but with more emphasis on cooling, battery life, 8GB RAM & RGB lighting (unlike laptop or PC segments where the internals are much powerful).

Only time will tell. I would say OP6 is good for gaming due to S845 + 1080p screen. Also, it is the cheapest S845 phone. Even Honor 10 is a good choice due to its 1080p screen, but its GPU is weaker than S845. But if flagship phones start to offer some kind of gaming mode, in which they change the resolution of the display to 1080p while gaming, it would be great. I think Samsung had this feature in its Game Launcher earlier, but now it's not there. But system wide resolution change is supported.


----------



## dijas78 (Jul 3, 2018)

My Opinion
Got a new OTA update on the *Honor* *10* and it says it enables EIS finally. Anyone else got this update, With this update, the video recording has drastically improved in terms of quality, especially when you are taking selfie videos and also videos taken while walking. If you are an Honor 10 users, you can get this update now. You can open the settings app on the phone and check for new updates.


----------



## rajeevke198 (Jul 3, 2018)

Like previous Huawei and Honor phones, the Honor 10 comes with a dual rear camera. One sensor is a 24MP monochrome shooter while the other is a 16MP color one.

When you take a photo on the rear camera in auto mode, the camera will take the same shot with both sensors, and combine the images for a photo with more detail than you’d get from a single lens.


----------



## rajeevke198 (Jul 3, 2018)

Honor’s last few top-end phones have impressed us, and the Honor 10 is no exception. There’s a lot to love here, especially considering the price compared with other flagships, and we particularly enjoyed the camera, the display and the overall design.


----------



## nihad (Jul 3, 2018)

No IP rating is a major turn down for honor 10. I know it's a pocket friendly flagship killer & somethings must be compromised  but waterproofing is something of a protection rather than a feature.

My question is 
1. EMUI is more of an ios gimmick is look but provides useful features. Why not go for a cleaner & minimal interface or skin which is similar to stock android rather than ios with features provided by huawei in their version of android

2. Honor magic was a nice project why not incorporate its features in all honor devices


----------



## nihad (Jul 3, 2018)

I have been suggesting honor devices to friends and family ever since i bought honor 6 3 years ago.
Honor 6 plus, Honor 7  for two of my friends & they were happy about the device. Honor 8 for two cousins & they were also satisfied. Honor 8 pro for another friend & he doesn't complain.However i bought honor 5x for my mom & also suggested it to a friend & both of them were quite unsatisfied with the device. Also i suggested honor 6x to a friend & everyday i hear him complaining.

Honor had been a trustworthy & reliable brand for me however the smartphones with x in their number is a let down. fewer models with better quality is better for honor as a brand i think. These backlashes from minor models could effect the brand image as a whole


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 3, 2018)

nihad said:


> I have been suggesting honor devices to friends and family ever since i bought honor 6 3 years ago.


Sorry, but at first glance, I read as you bought honor 63 years ago. Lol


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 3, 2018)

rajeevke198 said:


> Honor’s last few top-end phones have impressed us, and the Honor 10 is no exception. There’s a lot to love here, especially considering the price compared with other flagships, and we particularly enjoyed the camera, the display and the overall design.


Who is we? Are you posting from a facebook page or group account?


----------



## Basav (Jul 4, 2018)

Hello, 

A thought, users are always worried about the protecting the phone with screengaurd, etc to avoid the damages... it’s good to design the phone that is free from these and use out of box as it is..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 5, 2018)

Basav said:


> Hello,
> 
> A thought, users are always worried about the protecting the phone with screengaurd, etc to avoid the damages... it’s good to design the phone that is free from these and use out of box as it is..


Most people prefer form over functionality and want shiny wafer thin phones which has 100 GP selfie camera with Supernova flash.
For the sane users, we either just get the rugged variant or use it carefully with some protection.


----------



## Priyatham (Jul 5, 2018)

Pre install internet-free GPS


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 6, 2018)

Priyatham said:


> Pre install internet-free GPS


GPS doesn't need internet to locate your position. Maps consume data.

Did you know that you can store some selected areas offline in google maps?
Download areas and navigate offline - Android - Google Maps Help


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> GPS doesn't need internet to locate your position. Maps consume data.
> 
> Did you know that you can store some selected areas offline in google maps?
> Download areas and navigate offline - Android - Google Maps Help


Maybe he wants Honor to make a dedicated GPS device which works offline using just nearby cell towers and satellites.


----------



## Rahul Bhandari (Jul 6, 2018)

Honor 10 is definitely a flagship smartphone which set new goals and marks for the industry. It has everything a smartphone geek wants in one. But why it missed one feature of water resistance?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2018)

Rahul Bhandari said:


> It has everything a smartphone geek wants in one


Nobody wanted that stupid notch.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 7, 2018)

You should introduce some game mode kinda stuff so that It can *automatically manage system resources* to make sure to get the optimal frame rates and *restrict the network access of apps running in the background* to make sure we won’t lag out in a match, which is great if we happen to be playing on of the more popular mobile MOBAs and it could restrict annoying notifications while playing.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 7, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> You should introduce some game mode kinda stuff so that It can *automatically manage system resources* to make sure to get the optimal frame rates and *restrict the network access of apps running in the background* to make sure we won’t lag out in a match, which is great if we happen to be playing on of the more popular mobile MOBAs and it could restrict annoying notifications while playing.


Along with those additions, an option to select screen resolution will help 1440p phones (if Honor releases one in future) a lot as anything above 1080p are kind of wasted pixels resulting in lower performance.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2018)

Giridharan7 said:


> Bring GPU turbo as soon as possible in honor devices cause the arm Mali GPU mp3 12 doesn't perform as good as adreno 630 GPU so mobile gamers are gonna hate
> The clips of the videos shot at 1080p at 60fps appears to be blurry
> Hope all these things gets fixed in the coming updates


You can't add OIS or better GPU by using OTAs.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 8, 2018)

^^^^
Even the EIS added with the ota is a joke by several oem's.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 14, 2018)

billubakra said:


> ^^^^
> Even the EIS added with the ota is a joke by several oem's.


It cuts few sides to make video look stable.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> It cuts few sides to make video look stable.


That's how EIS is supposed to work.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2018)

Is the contest still going on ?


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 22, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Is the contest still going on ?


YES!


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 25, 2018)

What are the prizes?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 26, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> What are the prizes?


Nothing other than these, I suppose:
How to WIN PRIZES in the Honor Hub


----------



## buffetchamp (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi Mr. CEO sir. Will Honour 7x get Android Pie? Many phones are getting it. Please make it look better than android nougat and oereo on 7x. I get furustrated on using Honor nougat and oereo.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 11, 2018)

buffetchamp said:


> Hi Mr. CEO sir. Will Honour 7x get Android Pie? Many phones are getting it. Please make it look better than android nougat and oereo on 7x. I get furustrated on using Honor nougat and oereo.


Pie was released dew days back. Some phones have got it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 11, 2018)

buffetchamp said:


> Hi Mr. CEO sir. Will Honour 7x get Android Pie? Many phones are getting it. Please make it look better than android nougat and oereo on 7x. I get furustrated on using Honor nougat and oereo.


Use a launcher like Nova, change themes to make the phone look different. Its android, so you can customize a lot even without rooting.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 11, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Pie was released dew days back. Some phones have got it.


Only Essential Phone got it other than Google Pixels


----------



## billubakra (Aug 12, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Only Essential Phone got it other than Google Pixels


Nokia also getting the beta this month.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 12, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Nokia also getting the beta this month.


Developer Preview is beta.

Essential Phone got the stable android pie update on release day.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 12, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Developer Preview is beta.
> 
> Essential Phone got the stable android pie update on release day.


Essential need serious marketing, maybe they should partner with any top brands! they started out loud but they failed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 12, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Use a launcher like Nova, change themes to make the phone look different. Its android, so you can customize a lot even without rooting.


One can't remove lags, overall ui and other bloat on EMUI by only changing launchers.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 12, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Essential need serious marketing, maybe they should partner with any top brands! they started out loud but they failed.


You can't sell any random trash by sheer amount of marketing alone unless you are Apple, oppo or vivo.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 12, 2018)

buffetchamp said:


> Hi Mr. CEO sir. Will Honour 7x get Android Pie? Many phones are getting it. Please make it look better than android nougat and oereo on 7x. I get furustrated on using Honor nougat and oereo.


Honestly, if you are fed-up with custom, bloated UI on your phone, I think you should look for other options. You can't flash AOSP based custom roms though.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 12, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Developer Preview is beta.
> 
> Essential Phone got the stable android pie update on release day.


I know bro.


Charchit Sharma said:


> Essential need serious marketing, maybe they should partner with any top brands! they started out loud but they failed.


Essential is bidding adieu soon.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 12, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Essential need serious marketing, maybe they should partner with any top brands! they started out loud but they failed.


Essential had several problems at launch, the 2 major reasons IMO would be their launch price of $700 or so & poor camera software. Even though later on improved camera with updates but it still wasn't close to other flagship devices. 

With the price cut afterwards, it was reduced to $500, it became a good choice due to S835 & stock android. But at that time S8 was at $575 which had a better screen, camera & 3.5mm jack for a bit more cost along with many other advantages.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 13, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You can't sell any random trash by sheer amount of marketing alone unless you are Apple, oppo or vivo.


But the guy who started Essential is the guy who started Android, there must be something good in it, which he is not able to show!


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 13, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Essential had several problems at launch, the 2 major reasons IMO would be their launch price of $700 or so & poor camera software. Even though later on improved camera with updates but it still wasn't close to other flagship devices.
> 
> With the price cut afterwards, it was reduced to $500, it became a good choice due to S835 & stock android. But at that time S8 was at $575 which had a better screen, camera & 3.5mm jack for a bit more cost along with many other advantages.


But, Essential created such a hype which now Hydrogen Red is making, yes, they started wrong especially the additional mod and the camera was not good.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 13, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Essential had several problems at launch, the 2 major reasons IMO would be their launch price of $700 or so & poor camera software. Even though later on improved camera with updates but it still wasn't close to other flagship devices.
> 
> With the price cut afterwards, it was reduced to $500, it became a good choice due to S835 & stock android. But at that time S8 was at $575 which had a better screen, camera & 3.5mm jack for a bit more cost along with many other advantages.


S8 also has Samsung Experience and no notch.


Charchit Sharma said:


> But the guy who started Essential is the guy who started Android, there must be something good in it, which he is not able to show!


He also started the notch trend. Janta maaf nahi karegi.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 13, 2018)

billubakra said:


> S8 also has Samsung Experience and no notch.
> 
> He also started the notch trend. Janta maaf nahi karegi.


haha, but an anti-Apple thing! you should like it.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 13, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> haha, but an anti-Apple thing! you should like it.


SHITpple just follows other companies, rebrand it and make it their own. They suck.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 13, 2018)

billubakra said:


> S8 also has Samsung Experience and no notch.
> 
> He also started the notch trend. Janta maaf nahi karegi.


The notch of the Essential phone is small enough to be ignored & Samsung Experience isn't everyone's cup of tea. Stock android lovers will hate it, no matter how good it is. So UI is a subjective thing like I would not buy a phone with stock android for myself, doesn't mean I would not recommend it to people. Something like Oxygen OS is a good solution though.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 13, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> The notch of the Essential phone is small enough to be ignored & Samsung Experience isn't everyone's cup of tea. Stock android lovers will hate it, no matter how good it is. So UI is a subjective thing like I would not buy a phone with stock android for myself, doesn't mean I would not recommend it to people. Something like Oxygen OS is a good solution though.



Again that notch be it small or big is subjective. I prefer a notch free screen. Oos sucks, way too much restricted in terms of apps. SE is dope.


----------



## anoshsk (Aug 15, 2018)

Give an fingerprint scanner on side of mobile,, its more comfortable and looks outstanding than other phones,,


----------



## anoshsk (Aug 15, 2018)

Secondary display on.back , just vertical one to give notification when phone screen is off, or phone screen is downward when on table,


----------



## anoshsk (Aug 15, 2018)

Itll be good to give power ken in finger print scanner,,,


----------



## anoshsk (Aug 15, 2018)

Phones nowadays are just everything about display, but by giving some creative ideas for appearance of mobile it'll be an game changing step, old day's before screen touch tech was not in market, there was variety of mobile design, each one unique, mobile had there own identity according to there appearance, but now everything is same, unless you see logo u can't identity model, 
Hence honor have gave an opportunity to discuss ideas ill like to see changes in design of mobile,
Make something that will have its own identity according to its appearance,
Happy to share,,


----------



## SilentAssassin (Aug 15, 2018)

anoshsk said:


> Give an fingerprint scanner on side of mobile,, its more comfortable and looks outstanding than other phones,,


No, it may affect the symmetry of the phone's side, or even you cant use any kind of phone case.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 16, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> No, it may affect the symmetry of the phone's side, or even you cant use any kind of phone case.


Not to forget, it increases thickness, which the companies don't like to do, as many people still want a thin phone


----------



## SilentAssassin (Aug 16, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Not to forget, it increases thickness, which the companies don't like to do, as many people still want a thin phone


Yeah Instead of making a think phone for a side fingerprint sensor, they may try to place a bigger battery which has a better chance to increase the sales.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 16, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> Yeah Instead of making a think phone for a side fingerprint sensor, they may try to place a bigger battery which has a better chance to increase the sales.


True


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Essential had several problems at launch, the 2 major reasons IMO would be their launch price of $700 or so & poor camera software. Even though later on improved camera with updates but it still wasn't close to other flagship devices.
> 
> With the price cut afterwards, it was reduced to $500, it became a good choice due to S835 & stock android. But at that time S8 was at $575 which had a better screen, camera & 3.5mm jack for a bit more cost along with many other advantages.


They removed the _essential_ 3.5 mm jack while Oneplus stuck with every necessity at lower price. Essential played themselves.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> But the guy who started Essential is the guy who started Android, there must be something good in it, which he is not able to show!


You can't compensate for substandard hardware by saying that the company was started by a famous person (unless you are Apple).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> Yeah Instead of making a think phone for a side fingerprint sensor, they may try to place a bigger battery which has a better chance to increase the sales.


People won't care if the phone can be used as a knife. But they would care if it can last them very long (not 2 days on standby when switched off) on a single charge.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> But, Essential created such a hype which now Hydrogen Red is making, yes, they started wrong especially the additional mod and the camera was not good.


Isn't red focusing more on the camera because they make high end cameras themselves?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

billubakra said:


> S8 also has Samsung Experience and no notch.
> 
> He also started the notch trend. Janta maaf nahi karegi.


Only if Samsung flagships had GPE certification now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> The notch of the Essential phone is small enough to be ignored & Samsung Experience isn't everyone's cup of tea. Stock android lovers will hate it, no matter how good it is. So UI is a subjective thing like I would not buy a phone with stock android for myself, doesn't mean I would not recommend it to people. Something like Oxygen OS is a good solution though.


Oxygen OS is probably the best stock rom any OEM (apart from Google) has made till now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

anoshsk said:


> Give an fingerprint scanner on side of mobile,, its more comfortable and looks outstanding than other phones,,


Side fp reader makes it awkward for users and case makers as well.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

anoshsk said:


> Secondary display on.back , just vertical one to give notification when phone screen is off, or phone screen is downward when on table,


What if you put a good protective case on it? (Not a thin transparent silicone one)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

anoshsk said:


> Itll be good to give power ken in finger print scanner,,,


LG used to do that.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Not to forget, it increases thickness, which the companies don't like to do, as many people still want a thin phone


No, they would make a 5 cm thick phone if apple made it and included 20k mAh battery in it.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 18, 2018)

This thread should be titled 'Chat with SaiyanGoku'.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You can't compensate for substandard hardware by saying that the company was started by a famous person (unless you are Apple).


Well that famous person is doing good, maybe we can see the future work as good as the apple, if you wanna consider.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Isn't red focusing more on the camera because they make high end cameras themselves?


I think they are more focusing on the screen using a camera , for creating a holographic image. But, I think that's good because they are entering an already established market they need something innovative. What's your take?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> This thread should be titled 'Chat with SaiyanGoku'.


They should make me the CEO then.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Isn't red focusing more on the camera because they make high end cameras themselves?


I think they are more focusing on the screen using a camera , for creating a holographic image. But, I think that's good because they are entering an already established market they need something innovative. What's your take?


----------



## billubakra (Aug 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Only if Samsung flagships had GPE certification now.


Even without that, they make some dope devices.



SaiyanGoku said:


> Oxygen OS is probably the best stock rom any OEM (apart from Google) has made till now.


Yes after custom oos is a good choice provided they take away the bugs and limitations.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 18, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> This thread should be titled 'Chat with SaiyanGoku'.


Lol


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No, they would make a 5 cm thick phone if apple made it and included *20k mAh* battery in it.


I don't think the battery tech is that good at affordable prices. Also, I don't expect Apple to lead in battery life, historically they never tried to do it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I don't think the battery tech is that good at affordable prices. Also, I don't expect Apple to lead in battery life, historically they never tried to do it.


I would love to see Apple launch a new iphone with 12 Hrs + screen on time and then others trying to copy this exact thing in anyway possible.


----------



## ShankySingh (Aug 18, 2018)

I want update for 6x and it be good looking like Oneplus 6.


----------



## natwarlal (Aug 18, 2018)

I want to try honor 7c and 7a in mobile shop but its not there. They selling vivo, gionee and oppo phones.


----------



## natwarlal (Aug 18, 2018)

Please sell phones in mobile shop.


----------



## VenkatRocks (Aug 18, 2018)

Stop overloading your phone with emui. You also know it is worst. Give pixel rom on your phones.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They should make me the CEO then.


Give me party if you become Honor CEO lol.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I would love to see Apple launch a new iphone with 12 Hrs + screen on time and then others trying to copy this exact thing in anyway possible.


Sudden plot twist here lol. We will have many phones with extra replaceable batteries then lmao.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 19, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I don't think the battery tech is that good at affordable prices. Also, I don't expect Apple to lead in battery life, historically they never tried to do it.





SaiyanGoku said:


> I would love to see Apple launch a new iphone with 12 Hrs + screen on time and then others trying to copy this exact thing in anyway possible.



Samsung is almost there and that too without the notch.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 19, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Give me party if you become Honor CEO lol.


Aur mujhe 1 notchless phone


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 20, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I would love to see Apple launch a new iphone with 12 Hrs + screen on time and then others trying to copy this exact thing in anyway possible.


That would be good for consumers though. Anyways android flagships are getting big batteries, 4000mAh of Note 9 will surely make others do it as well even though Mate 10 Pro had it last year.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 25, 2018)

VenkatRocks said:


> Give pixel rom on your phones.


You mean Stock ROM right!


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 25, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I would love to see Apple launch a new iphone with 12 Hrs + screen on time and then others trying to copy this exact thing in anyway possible.


This would be good! Maybe one day possible.


----------



## raunakchawla (Aug 25, 2018)

I just want to say you are doing ok with hardware but if you want to be no 1, you should stop copying iOS and notch design. Nobody like a notch. I don't even buy tempered glass if it has a notch.


----------



## ultimatewarrior (Aug 25, 2018)

I do not like Honor emui. Please change it.


----------



## thebigredmachine (Aug 25, 2018)

Can Honor promise updates to all honor phones?


----------



## thebigredmachine (Aug 25, 2018)

When Honor give stock android option in phones? I find emui is confusing.


----------



## thebigredmachine (Aug 25, 2018)

I also want to congratulate honor on becoming no 3. Take suggestions from users instead of board members and "designers" if you want to become the best manufacture.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> That would be good for consumers though. Anyways android flagships are getting big batteries, 4000mAh of Note 9 will surely make others do it as well even though Mate 10 Pro had it last year.


Isn't it frustrating when OEMs make an almost perfect phone but they forget about 2-3 necessary things? (like Mi A1 and A2 having small batteries)


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 26, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Isn't it frustrating when OEMs make an almost perfect phone but they forget about 2-3 necessary things? (like Mi A1 and A2 having small batteries)


Obviously

A2 even skipped the headphone jack to make things worse, not to forget it has a size similar to others phones with 4000mAh batteries.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> A2 even skipped the headphone jack to make things worse, not to forget it has a size similar to others phones with 4000mAh batteries.


They want users to buy phones with MIUI since it is a source of revenue.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2018)

thebigredmachine said:


> Take suggestions from users instead of board members and "designers" if you want to become the best manufacture.


Sadly, the guys working on the actual hardware and design have to follow whatever those top management people want. They don't care if it looks like a wannabe iPhone.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 1, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They want users to buy phones with MIUI since it is a source of revenue.


Yea,those ads are coming in lockscreen and file browser. Is there any way to stop them?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Yea,those ads are coming in lockscreen and file browser. Is there any way to stop them?


Flash custom rom or at least replace that stupid file browser with MiXplorer from XDA.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 2, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Yea,those ads are coming in lockscreen and file browser. Is there any way to stop them?


Root phone & install ad blocker. Even Samsung recently started ads, saw it on my phone's game launcher. Earlier I could disable it, now an ad shows every 72 hours. 

I bought ES File Explorer pro last year when it was on sale for Rs50-60. Look out for such deals. Google Files Go shouldn't have ads.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 2, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Root phone & install ad blocker. Even Samsung recently started ads, saw it on my phone's game launcher. Earlier I could disable it, now an ad shows every 72 hours.
> 
> I bought ES File Explorer pro last year when it was on sale for Rs50-60. Look out for such deals. Google Files Go shouldn't have ads.


Not able to see any ads like that as of now. Maybe they are region specific.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 2, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Not able to see any ads like that as of now. Maybe they are region specific.


Possible, for now, but a bad move considering people are already paying a premium for phones like S8 & still Samsung needs ad revenues. For cheaper phones like Xiaomi ones, it is kind of acceptable.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I bought ES File Explorer pro last year when it was on sale for Rs50-60. Look out for such deals. Google Files Go shouldn't have ads.


Files Go needs location access 
MiXplorer from XDA is probably the best file explorer app.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Possible, for now, but a bad move considering people are already paying a premium for phones like S8 & still Samsung needs ad revenues.


They don't need revenue from ads but they still want it. They made Samsung mall specifically to get commission from Customer's purchases.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 7, 2018)

I like the ES file explorer UI like small image icons as preview which FilesGo AND SDMaid doesn't have. Otherwise I would have ditched ES few months back
Edit: sorry for offtopic post


----------



## billubakra (Sep 7, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Files Go needs location access
> MiXplorer from XDA is probably the best file explorer app.



Plus good old X-Plore.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 7, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> I like the ES file explorer UI like small image icons as preview which FilesGo AND SDMaid doesn't have. Otherwise I would have ditched ES few months back
> Edit: sorry for offtopic post


Try Solid Explorer, its extremely well made.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 7, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They don't need revenue from ads but they still want it. They made Samsung mall specifically to get commission from Customer's purchases.


They might be jealous of Apple's profits, so trying everything to get more revenue. Even though Samsung has a bigger market share, the profits are a distant second.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 8, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> They might be jealous of Apple's profits, so trying everything to get more revenue. Even though Samsung has a bigger market share, the profits are a distant second.


Try disabling customization service from settings and see if it stops. Also post a ss of those ads.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 8, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Try disabling customization service from settings and see if it stops. Also post a ss of those ads.


I stopped using Game Launcher & moved to Nova Launcher as well. In Game Launcher, I get a suggested game once every 72 hours.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 8, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Try Solid Explorer, its extremely well made.


I have installed it. Will try for a week and see if I like it


----------



## ambadas pamu (Sep 8, 2018)

Very Very Good Mobile ............


----------



## ambadas pamu (Sep 8, 2018)

For every middleman to purchase at affordable price with good features..........


----------



## billubakra (Sep 8, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I stopped using Game Launcher & moved to Nova Launcher as well. In Game Launcher, I get a suggested game once every 72 hours.


Ah. Hope they don't mess up SE with ads.


----------



## zakirali (Sep 8, 2018)

What would be the price of Honor 8X and 8X max? I am hoping 10 thousand and 15 thousand.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 8, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They don't need revenue from ads but they still want it. They made Samsung mall specifically to get commission from Customer's purchases.



Samsung mall is like the salesman on whose face you shut the door.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Try Solid Explorer, its extremely well made.


I have tried the trail version and TBH, I won't get the paid version for things I can do on other free apps.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> They might be jealous of Apple's profits, so trying everything to get more revenue. Even though Samsung has a bigger market share, the profits are a distant second.


When you have enough sheep to buy whatever you sell at any price, you are bound to make high profits. No normal consumer phone costs even 400$ to make (not talking about the luxury ones).


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 8, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> When you have enough sheep to buy whatever you sell at any price, you are bound to make high profits. No normal consumer phone costs even 400$ to make (not talking about the luxury ones).


True


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 8, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Ah. Hope they don't mess up SE with ads.


We can only hope


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> I like the ES file explorer UI like small image icons as preview which FilesGo AND SDMaid doesn't have. Otherwise I would have ditched ES few months back
> Edit: sorry for offtopic post


Try FXplorer


----------



## micheal081371 (Sep 15, 2018)

When is honor making a laptop? Would like to buy suitable Honor laptop at affordable price.


----------



## JackRyan (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi, can we expect Honor to do what customers want and not what Honor has been doing for so long? I have hopes Honor making good phones with latest update is possible soon.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 15, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Try FXplorer


I couldnt find it on Play Store


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

JackRyan said:


> Hi, can we expect Honor to do what customers want and not what Honor has been doing for so long? I have hopes Honor making good phones with latest update is possible soon.


Are there any Honor phones running on qualcomm SoCs with stock android, 4k mAh or higher battery, easy to unlock bootloader and a normal notchless screen?
If your answer is no, then you shouldn't expect anything from Honor.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> I couldnt find it on Play Store


*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nextapp.fx&hl=en_IN


----------



## citizensure (Sep 30, 2018)

Use the best procceser yet.
Improve battery capacity


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 1, 2018)

@Digit-Brand, any update on shipment status of Honor 10? Given that main thread mentioned 17th September to be the original announcement date and it has been 2 weeks after that, I'm getting a bit worried about when it'll actually reach me. I have to make holiday plans.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 1, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> @Digit-Brand, any update on shipment status of Honor 10? Given that main thread mentioned 17th September to be the original announcement date and it has been 2 weeks after that, I'm getting a bit worried about when it'll actually reach me. I have to make holiday plans.


Mera bhai notch vale phone ka deewana ho geya.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 2, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Mera bhai notch vale phone ka deewana ho geya.


Nope. Just want it before I go home.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 3, 2018)

Winners announced?


SaiyanGoku said:


> @Digit-Brand, any update on shipment status of Honor 10? Given that main thread mentioned 17th September to be the original announcement date and it has been 2 weeks after that, I'm getting a bit worried about when it'll actually reach me. I have to make holiday plans.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 3, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> Winners announced?


Yes, on 24th Sept (a week late though).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2018)

I have received the phone but am genuinely confused about what should I do with it.
Can't unlock the BL so can't flash twrp, magisk or any gsi. It doesn't have any custom rom support except Lineage OS ported from View10.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 5, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I have received the phone but am genuinely confused about what should I do with it.
> Can't unlock the BL so can't flash twrp, magisk or any gsi. It doesn't have any custom rom support except Lineage OS ported from View10.


You can always gift it to me.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 5, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I have received the phone but am genuinely confused about what should I do with it.
> Can't unlock the BL so can't flash twrp, magisk or any gsi. It doesn't have any custom rom support except Lineage OS ported from View10.


+ it has a notch ha ha


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2018)

billubakra said:


> + it has a notch ha ha


Have decided to give it a shot and hope to get the bootloader unlocked.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 5, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Have decided to give it a shot and hope to get the bootloader unlocked.


Sell it and get a non notched one.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Sell it and get a non notched one.


Those phone which I would've preferred for the hardware and dev support have a notch.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 5, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I have received the phone but am genuinely confused about what should I do with it.
> Can't unlock the BL so can't flash twrp, magisk or any gsi. It doesn't have any custom rom support except Lineage OS ported from View10.


It's not as if you bought it, stop complaining. Maybe sell it along with your OP3 & buy an OP6. 6T won't have 3.5mm jack, so will disappoint you.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 5, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Those phone which I would've preferred for the hardware and dev support have a notch.


AMOLED blacks are great, just hide the notch with the black bar.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> It's not as if you bought it, stop complaining. Maybe sell it along with your OP3 & buy an OP6. 6T won't have 3.5mm jack, so will disappoint you.


Won't ever sell my OP3. 


anupam_pb said:


> AMOLED blacks are great, just hide the notch with the black bar.


Won't buy OP6 or 6T or any new OP phone unless they make a VFM phone again like OP1/3/3T were. OP has gone mad with the pricing ever since then.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 6, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Have decided to give it a shot and hope to get the bootloader unlocked.


Ugh! I don't think EMUI is worth the effort. 
The stupid lockscreen pic keeps changing by itself, I can't remove some bloat or even disable them and it it taking way too long to charge it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 7, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Won't ever sell my OP3.
> 
> Won't buy OP6 or 6T or any new OP phone unless they make a VFM phone again like OP1/3/3T were. *OP has gone mad* with the pricing ever since then.


Don't expect that to happen. Apple pushed the flagship phone costs beyond $1000, so $600 is still *budget flagship* compared to Note 9 & iPhone XS.

I do agree that OP has gone mad especially with their recent move of removing the jack. Samsung ain't cutting the prices either. I bought my S8 a year ago at $575 & now it is at $500 (they increased the prices back again after the launch of iPhone X last year). So blame Apple 

In a way, the flagship smartphone space is bad right now with the notch, jack removal & higher prices.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 7, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I have received the phone but am genuinely confused about what should I do with it.
> Can't unlock the BL so can't flash twrp, magisk or any gsi. It doesn't have any custom rom support except Lineage OS ported from View10.


Use it like a n00b who doesn't know what is rooting, boot-loader unlock and Android customization.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 7, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Use it like a n00b who doesn't know what is rooting, boot-loader unlock and Android customization.


You mean like isheep?


----------



## Karthik Kumar (Oct 11, 2018)

Honor10 is detecting touch on the sensor even if no one is touching it. This minimizes opened applications or keeps waking up the phone when the screen is turned off. Has anyone found the solution?


----------



## Karthik Kumar (Oct 11, 2018)

yesterday got a massive update of 1.3 gigabytes, including improvements mainly to the camera and FPR, also Google security patch...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2018)

Karthik Kumar said:


> Honor10 is detecting touch on the sensor even if no one is touching it. This minimizes opened applications or keeps waking up the phone when the screen is turned off. Has anyone found the solution?


Nope, haven't switched the phone on for 5 days now.


----------



## miststudent2011 (Oct 11, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nope, haven't switched the phone on for 5 days now.


On which firmware it is on ? If its before may security patch  hit me up I will help to unlock the bootloader.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2018)

miststudent2011 said:


> On which firmware it is on ? If its before may security patch  hit me up I will help to unlock the bootloader.


And what would I do with that when phone has no official custom rom support?


----------



## miststudent2011 (Oct 11, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> And what would I do with that when phone has no official custom rom support?


There are atleast 5 models with kirin 970 so I think altest one  ported rom will be compatible and BTW V10 LOS is working fine in H10 , once EMUI 9 is released all will be on the same ship so we may get stable rom for all.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2018)

miststudent2011 said:


> There are atleast 5 models with kirin 970 so I think altest one  ported rom will be compatible and BTW V10 LOS is working fine in H10 , once EMUI 9 is released all will be on the same ship so we may get stable rom for all.


As of now, it only has an unofficial LOS 15.1 ported from View 10. I don't use LOS and won't certainly use an unofficial port on a 33k phone.
OpenKirin supports only 3 phones running emui 8.0 on kirin 970.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 14, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> As of now, it only has an unofficial LOS 15.1 ported from View 10. I don't use LOS and won't certainly use an unofficial port on a 33k phone.
> OpenKirin supports only 3 phones running emui 8.0 on kirin 970.


Why aren't you selling it along with your OP3 & buy an OP6 or Pixel 2 XL or S8 for no notch(it should have custom ROMs)?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 14, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Why aren't you selling it along with your OP3 & buy an OP6 or Pixel 2 XL or S8 for no notch(it should have custom ROMs)?


People aren't interested in buying Honor 10. I won't sell OP3.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 14, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> People aren't interested in buying Honor 10. I won't sell OP3.


That's just your assumption, someone will buy it for 20k for sure as its almost new. Will take time though.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 14, 2018)

Yeah, not everyone is keen on getting a snapdragon chip. There's never a bad phone, there can be a bad price however.


----------



## Reena Noorudeen (Oct 28, 2018)

I have never used honor. I loved its body and front flash and the fingerprint. I wish to buy honor mobile phone and gift it to my mother. Only the way i could get a phone is by contest or if someone gifts me. I dont have money to purchase and gift my mother. I wish i win this mobile phone.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 28, 2018)

Reena Noorudeen said:


> I have never used honor. I loved its body and front flash and the fingerprint. I wish to buy honor mobile phone and gift it to my mother. Only the way i could get a phone is by contest or if someone gifts me. I dont have money to purchase and gift my mother. I wish i win this mobile phone.


its over, anakin. The CEO has the high ground.


----------



## Kale Jeric (Oct 29, 2018)

When is honor band coming?


----------



## Komal minj (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi I m komal minj from Delhi I want to buy honor phone bt..I didn't have that much budget bt..I can buy low budget phone I want honor phone bcz it's camera is so amazing and the battery backup is too gudd my all friend have honor I also need this in future I want to buy honor bcz it's amazing phone all over it's look like future phone I like it it's ram , rom too gud plzz buy honor phone only bcz it's too gud than other phones. In night u can take pics also like evening , honor camera is best , and it's working very smoothly . CEO plzz give me phone plzzz mail me
Thank you !!
I would appreciate update from ur side !!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 31, 2018)

Komal minj said:


> Hi I m komal minj from Delhi I want to buy honor phone bt..I didn't have that much budget bt..I can buy low budget phone I want honor phone bcz it's camera is so amazing and the battery backup is too gudd my all friend have honor I also need this in future I want to buy honor bcz it's amazing phone all over it's look like future phone I like it it's ram , rom too gud plzz buy honor phone only bcz it's too gud than other phones. In night u can take pics also like evening , honor camera is best , and it's working very smoothly .


Please use standard English.
EMUI is bad (even on Honor 10) and it is full of non removable bloatware.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 31, 2018)

Komal minj said:


> CEO plzz give me phone plzzz mail me


----------

